# RALPHAGUIDE to Mexico



## George Cuckzunian (Jul 3, 2022)

Hola Ralph, what is this we have here in your search history? Residency in Mexico? well then...

Bienvenidos a méxico! I see you have been interested in living in Mexico and unlike these A-Lawgz and Haters on this site I think this is a perfect own on the haters. There may be a lot of fake news pedlers trying to scare you away from Mexico because they want you to pay some bull shit child support or keep being the bitch or Faith Vickers/Addrian Blair, but a real Ralphamale says fuck that shit! Fuck being Nice! Mexico is basically like Casa Bonito if the entire country were a Giant Mexican Restaurant.





*THIS THREAD IS FOR PEOPLE TO ONLY GIVE ENCOURAGMENT AND ADVICE TO THE RALPHAMALE ON HIS MOVE TO MEXICO TO OWN THE HATERS!

Learning Spanish*


Spoiler: Some simple phrases to learn



First off, you really don't have to know any Spanish. Spanish is a meme and in reality you can just add 'o' to the end of any english word and the natives will understand you perfectly. However, there are a few key phrases you are going to want to know so you don't waste any time getting the natives to respect you, the RALPHAMALE!

_Soy un maricón - I am American!_ It is important you let these Tacos know who the boss is and you should tell the natives this frequently to get the respect you deserve.

_¿Eres un maricón?__ - Are you American?_  It may seem like some Tacos may not immediately know their place, but this is not true. What may be happening when an uppity taco doesn't respect your pale skin and American Dollar is that you are not dealing with a Mexican, but a fellow American. It is important you IMMEDIATELY find out if they are an American so you can make friends.

_Te encantan los maricones_ - _You, Entertain this American!_ Only one language needs to be understood when you are an American in Mexico, and that language is DOMINANCE. Mexicans know that America kicked their ass in the Mexican/American war and respect the power of ALL Americans. If the Taco you are speaking to is not a fellow American and still playing dumb, take out your American Dollar (a single Washington should do just fine) and shame him with this phrase. Saying this to a Mexican man while waiving a single dollar in his face is a shaming you cannot comprehend. After that, he will have no choice but to respect you and entertain your American wishes.

Do you ACTUALLY have to learn these? Fuck no, you are "_Un Maricón"_ and that means you don't have to do shit. However if you want to save a minute of time from having to pull out your wallet and take out an American dollar so they do not confuse you with an inferior English speaking national like a South African, Englishman, Irishman, Australian, or Canadian it is important to have these phrases on the tip of your tounge.



*The Dangers of Cartels, Gangs, police and being the #1 Maricón in Meixco*


Spoiler: OVERBLOWN AND PERFECTLY SAFE



You may have heard certain things about Mexico being "Unsafe." There is some truth to this, however the one thing that fake news forgets is this is what it's like FOR MEXICANS! If you are an American, it is a different story because the moment your Angel white lips utter or even whisper the words "Arrest him" the American DEA will immediately sweep in and correct and wrong doings that happened to one of their citizens, because as we all know America cares about it's citizens.
However, it is pretty Dangerous to be a Mexican in Mexico.

in fact being a Mexican in Mexico is probably one of the most dangerous things anyone can do on Earth, It really is a mystery why since gun ownership is not allowed in Mexico. Some of the things people may try and scare you with to force you to pay Child Support and keep cucking yourself to US law are
- The mass kidnappings and murders of women in Juarez Mexico that to this day are unsolved and the Mexican government consistently has denied assistance on solving




- Tijuana robberies and extortion rackets




- Cancun drugging and Kidnappings




- Human trafficking and Coyotes




- Ultra Violent cartels who post snuff films online





Believe me when I say, this is only a problem for Mexicans. An American friend of mine was once sold some Cocaine he didn't thing was good enough for the $1 American he paid for it. When he complained to the dealer that dealer was foolish enough to not respect an American, trying to say he would make it right by doing an interview but there was absolutely NOTHING wrong with the pound of cocaine he sold him for $1.
My Friend's name? Sean Penn. His dealer? El Chappo...




The American government takes customer server very seriously. Feel kinda bad for El Chappo though cause turns out my friend Sean was just really high and mixed up his coke with a bag of baby formula he had lying around. Oh well. Point is no one will do shit to you in Mexico and you can do whatever you want.



*AVOIDING US LAW AND CHILD SUPPORT*


Spoiler: Some complications but doable



Obviously the moment anyone who commits a crime on US soil or wishes to avoid judgement in a child support ruling can take a small trip past a border check point and be welcomed, and not just tolerated. Mexico is the ultimate get out of jail free card and Mexican police think US criminals are super cool and B-B-B-BASED! Nick Fuentes has echoed these same feelings as well.
However because of how Mexican Banking is done for US citizens, having a bank account in Mexico does mean that someone with an order to Garnish your earnings can do that at any time, and loop holes like using an LLC won't work. However if you carry all your money on you in cash no one will question it or be able to do shit to you.
CASH IS KING BABY! So be sure to carry large quantities of cash on you at all times.
Another thing retards and haters like Mr. Vickers will was is that once you move to Mexico, they can legally hire and crowd fund a bounty hunter who will find you and take you back to the US to face injustice and the Mexican police will not only allow it, but welcome it because it is less work for them. This is a straight up lie. There has never been a documented case in human history of Mexican police allowing anything bad to happen to an American in their country. The police want you safe and happy in Mexico and anyone selling any kind of bounty services is just larping, fake and gay.
The moment your *Maricón* hooves cross over to the promised land of Mexico, it is exactly as if Christ cleansed you of your sins before entering the kingdom of heaven. All is forgiven FOREVER!



*Convincing Meigh that Mexico is the place to be*


Spoiler: Boo-Hoo a Meixcan almost "kidnapped" me :(



Meigh may have some reservations at first about leaving the life she knows in America to start a new life amongst people that are the same ethnicity as the person who tried to kidnap her when she lived with Digi. Remember, you're the Ralphamale and don't need her. You should remind her of this the moment you smell even the slightest hesitation and (only if necessary) gently wrap your hands around her throat and say "do you know who I am bish!". Now that you have disciplined your horse, it is time to reward her. Remind her it's all you can eat sugarcubes in Mexico, and that you don't need to speak that filthy Taco language because you have American dollars and white skin.
Is Meigh still not sold?! She saying something about she doesn't want to be surrounded everyday by people who look and sound just like her alleged kidnapper? Tell her how dirt cheap everything is because your Maricón dollar is worth mucho more. Tell her you will get her a race track of her very own!
Is she still saying NEIGH? She going on about all that fake news about people (especially women) being kidnapped in Mexico and sold into human trafficking?

Here is the only thing you need to say to get her to agree to the move enthusiastically...



Now your horse is ready to saddle up an giddy up to the land of dreams.



While more people will have plenty more to add to this I am sure, the #1 reason you should make this move is to own Josh Moon. Josh Moon has stated that he has always wanted to move to Mexico to live like a Cartel Boss, but can't cause He'S tOo ScArEd.... Going through with this move to Mexico Especially a super bad ass area like Tijuana would be like taking a massive dump and rubbing Josh's nose in your shit. You would even be close enough to visit and hang out with Dax Herrera every single day if you wanted.

PS. IF YOU DON'T THINK THE RALPHAMALE IS SERIOUS ABOUT MEXICO THEN YOU PROBABLY DON'T THINK HE IS SERIOUS ABOUT HIS ANDY KAUFMAN WRESTLING SHIRT...


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)

Here you go, piggy.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jul 3, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Here you go, piggy.
> View attachment 3452692


LOL HE DOESN'T EVEN NEED TO LEARN THAT BRO


Tom Myers said:


> Clipped out this pure RALPHAHOMBRE gem:
> View attachment 3418376





cheese burger69 said:


> All clips are from what I call "The Country Window Shopping Stream," where Ralph watches videos to find which country to escape to (presumably because of both of his self-inflicted outstanding debts and ongoing legal troubles).
> 
> 
> Clip from 2022, June 22, Tequila Sunrise: @Sevenatenine, disses Ralph in the  "Célébrité de l'Internet" chat,  and his stream aborts before he is able to retort.
> ...


Gingo Dollar es MUY MUCHO BEUNO!


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 3, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Here you go, piggy.
> View attachment 3452692


I fucking love that Google Translate is lecturing you on being too formal with fixing there


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> I fucking love that Google Translate is lecturing you on being too formal with fixing there


I think that's because Google is spying on what I would normally type lol


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jul 3, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Here you go, piggy.
> View attachment 3452692


You don't even need to fuckin bother with that fuckin beaner gibberish. Just speak English REALLY LOUD and REALLY SLOW- they all understand it, they're just pretending. That shit isn't even a real language. Bring up who won the Mexican-American War (in ENGLISH) every chance you get. It grants you innate superiority over the Mexicans and immunity to their laws. If anyone complains about your conduct, tell them how much gringo Ralpha-riches you keep in your man purse (in ENGLISH), and stroll down the darkest alley in town to display your dominance while shouting about tacos (in ENGLISH).


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 3, 2022)

The weather in Michoacán is always nice and food is pretty cheap. Sure you have drunken natives and cartels there but if you don’t wander around at night in the countryside or small towns like an idiot it’s actually kind of a nice place. I do have to emphasize staying in a city after dark and walking around with locals even when you do. 

The Purepecha Natives can be friendly people but never fucking call them Tarascan. At best you’ll get a mean look and be corrected very fast and at worst, what happened in Lisbon is going to look like a walk in the park. This is something I cannot emphasize enough.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 3, 2022)

Secret Mexican lifehack for the ralphamalé: If you tell your Mexican drug dealer "Yo soy un culero y quiero muchachos pequeños." he'll give you a 50% discount.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jul 3, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> I wouldn't make those jokes though. Ralph could get murdered for saying shit like that IRL.
> 
> *TL;DR at the end*
> 
> ...


I see some of you have tried to scare the Ralphamale with the story of Juan Luis Lagunas Rosales. First of all, the Ralpha male don't scare bish. Second, this guy wasn't AMERICAN unlike Ralph who has white skin and American Dollars. He doesn't have to be a pussy like those Mexican News Papers that BEGGED the cartels like little bitches "Boohoo tell us what you want us to say so you stop killing our reporters."

In fact, I bet when Ralph is streaming in Mexico he won't give a fuck if people use his platform to shit talk specific cartel members and air out their dirty laundry via Super Chats. Why? Cause Ralph says the magic words baby: _*Soy un maricón*_ that means American Dollars and American RESPECT! If a Cartel member comes and says something to the Ralphamale about it, first he'll let them know, with PRIDE *Soy un maricón*, THEN he'll remind them he doesn't control superchats so take it up with the anonymous superchatter.
In fact, I'm sure Ralph will give no fucks if his superchatters start shitting all over the mexican government and their families. Does freedom of speech exist in Mexico? No.... But Ralph isn't Mexican so he doesn't have to follow the rules. Ralph is a stong conservative white man, and if there is anything that Cartels and the Mexican Government respect, it's strong conservative white men laying down the law.
Just ask Mitt Romney's extended family


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jul 3, 2022)

Ahí finalmente veremos si esto se acaba de una vez por todas.
Aunque quería que Ralph fuese a China... hubiera sido más interesante una forzada desaparición.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Jul 3, 2022)

The very instant Ralph pulls his usual shit in Mexico he will get skinned alive. 
Literally. I mean fuck, Null said this outright on one of his streams. 
I guess what I'm saying is, when Ralph vanishes don't eat any pork dishes from Mexico...


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Jul 3, 2022)

Ralph you have nothing to worry about. The Cartels only go after people that look like they come from money and you, sir gunt, are premium 100% pure unadulterated American trailer trash. They wouldn't waste their time; not when theirs truckloads of immigrants to shoot north of the border. You'll be fine Ralph. If Jimmy Buffet can live there with no problem, why not the Ralphamale?


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 3, 2022)

I can't wait for the Mexico arc, it sounds exciting!


----------



## A-Stump (Jul 3, 2022)

The Mexicans love a good chiccarone


----------



## ñññ (Jul 3, 2022)

Ethan Ralph? More like "Izán Rafael".


----------



## Angel Dust (Jul 3, 2022)

_You forgot to tell him to start every sentence with "El" before he ends the words in O. _

How is he supposed to get to El Burger Kingo with this terrible advice! Fucking haters.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## TayandYou (Jul 3, 2022)

Angel Dust said:


> Fucking haters.


Don't you mean El Ayylawgos


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 3, 2022)

I think Somalia is a more based place for a white American to be. Totally submissive there.


----------



## damian (Jul 3, 2022)

He gastado mas dinero en bedidas deramadas de lo que tu gastaste en zapatos!


----------



## Near (Jul 3, 2022)

Reminder Ethan Oliver Ralph wants to beat the shit out of the cartel. He says so on stream every day! He said last week he thinks Joaquín "El Chapo" Guzmán is a bald faggot and he'd shart on him like he sharts on stream, and that he cannot be stopped by Vickers or Guzman's "pussy-ass queers". I'm not sure what he meant by the part where he said he gets the "real methamphetamine" from those "Juarez" guys, but it was very disturbing.





Again this is Ethan Oliver Ralph without glasses. He is moving to live in Mexico to show those "sombrero-wearing yard work people" who's king once he shows them the American dollar.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Jul 3, 2022)

Of course the wigger decides to terrorize my country next, hopefully if he pisses someone he shouldn't, he will get put on a trash bag instead of the pussy beating he got in Portugal. Actually considering his size make that 2 trash bags.


----------



## $5.3 Million Dollars (Jul 3, 2022)

Its great that he's been to Portugal, because he's already had a taste of a more 'masculine' culture as opposed to the more 'feminine' culture he was born into. He just needs to keep some key things in mind and he'll be El Jefe in no time.

1. There is no such thing as being too assertive, only being too weak and submissive. Its better to lose a fight than to lose face, so just keep being you!
2. If someone looks at you funny you get to pop them. This works better if you have a crew to back you up but you will get major respect if you just haul off on a guy who's disrespected you.
3. Don't drink the water. Stick to alcohol and soda pop. Curses are real in Mexico and every ounce of water is cursed.

I look forward to the positive change the Gunt will surely bring to Mexico.


----------



## TurdFondler (Jul 3, 2022)

Road trips across Mexico are a cheap and safe way to have fun with the whole family, provided you're not a whiny little scared faggot. Some beaners might harass you but just tell em to FUCK OFF real loud and they'll back down.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jul 3, 2022)

It is customary in Mexico to clearly and boldly insult someone’s family— especially their abuelas. Ralph will need to ensure he does this to other men constantly to assert his dominance otherwise they’ll think he’s a little bitch. 

Have fun, Ralph!


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 3, 2022)

> @George Cuckzunian
> 
> _*Soy un maricón*_ that means American Dollars and American RESPECT! If a Cartel member comes and says something to the Ralphamale about it, first he'll let them know, with PRIDE *Soy un maricón*,



Another common idiom, fundamental for a badass like Ralph to utter to ascertain his dominance over the meek lesser Mexican kind is: *Soy un cochito cui. Quiero mayate que me de por el culishi *


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jul 3, 2022)

I don't know much of Spanish but I had to learn these ones when I visited years ago.

*Voy a chingar tu madre* - (Boy ah chin-garr too mah-dre): I'm going to pay in cash.

*Soy un fodongo* - (Zoy oon pho-dawn-goh): I have money.

*Eres un gran mamón* -( Ah-reez oon gran mah-mon) You have a big house.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 3, 2022)

Hey Ralph, all those cartel torture & execution vids using dull machetes (in that thread with videos of people dying that I definitely did not watch)- the ones that make Isis vids look like Greenpeace- they’re all fake news bro and we know you don’t scare you’ll be fine.


----------



## Spergichu (Jul 3, 2022)

You forgot to mention how Mexican women, especially prostitutes, love being treated like shit and will never get their families or pimps to castrate you and leave you in a roadside ditch.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jul 3, 2022)

FYI Ralph


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Jul 3, 2022)

I eagerly await the release of "Touristas 2: The Hollerin'!" or however you say 'hollerin' in Spanish.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 3, 2022)

NO ES VERDAD!


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 3, 2022)

Desktop User2 said:


> FYI Ralph
> View attachment 3453446


Let me explain that one, 

Generally, and I mean generally. The entirety of the territory puts having having sex with anything under 15 as Child Rape. 15-18 has some gray areas in which it might be considered statutory rape, which translates to "It won't be automatically prosecuted unless her or the family complains about it". Some states appear with alleged age of consents as low as 13 because there are some indigenous communities in the middle of nowhere where it is customary for girls to get married at that age to just about anyone. Since they are allowed to create their own laws based on "use and costumes" it creates shady situations like this one, where a girl that ran away the day of her arranged wedding, after being sold for approximately 10 000 USD, to a much older man and was apprehended by local authorities. Only to be rescued by federal policemen. I guess there should be cases where situations like this go to the supreme court to see if shit like that, which obviously goes against the individual's bill of rights but is allowed under other constitutional amendments which grant autonomy to indigenous communities, should be allowed. But I guess no one wants to open that can of worms. 

But human rights NGO's (And the general populace) are permanently seething about this. While their apologist cry it's colonialism or some bullshit like that.


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 3, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> Let me explain that one,
> 
> Generally, and I mean generally. The entirety of the territory puts having having sex with anything under 15 as Child Rape. 15-18 has some gray areas in which it might be considered statutory rape, which translates to "It won't be automatically prosecuted unless her or the family complains about it". Some states appear with alleged age of consents as low as 13 because there are some indigenous communities in the middle of nowhere where it is customary for girls to get married at that age to just about anyone. Since they are allowed to create their own laws based on "use and costumes" it creates shady situations like this one, where a girl that ran away the day of her arranged wedding, after being sold for approximately 10 000 USD, to a much older man and was apprehended by local authorities. Only to be rescued by federal policemen. I guess there should be cases where situations like this go to the supreme court to see if shit like that, which obviously goes against the individual's bill of rights but is allowed under other constitutional amendments which grant autonomy to indigenous communities, should be allowed. But I guess no one wants to open that can of worms.
> 
> But human rights NGO's (And the general populace) are permanently seething about this. While their apologist cry it's colonialism or some bullshit like that.


So can Pantsu groom young girls into a threesome with Ralph or not?


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jul 3, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> So can Pantsu groom young girls into a threesome with Ralph or not?


If you go to Oaxaca/Guerrero/Michoacán and give their parents about 10k and promise to marry her to the Gunt she might.


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Jul 3, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> If you go to Oaxaca/Guerrero/Michoacán and give their parents about 10k and promise to marry her to the Gunt she might.


There's a horror movie plot for ya!


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 3, 2022)

From what I've heard since the start of the wu flu there has been both lessened demand and a number of high profile arrests which have led to a power vacuum which is why you are seeing so much action right now. 

Another side effect of this is that cartel members have been diversifying revinue streams which has in some cases included the extortion of  money from streamers. However with the whole cartel thing there is a lot of conflicting info so I'm not 100% on this.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jul 3, 2022)

Is Ralph trying to spawn an honest to goodness niño cagón?


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh god, they are gonna turn him into "pozole"


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 3, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> Let me explain that one,
> 
> Generally, and I mean generally. The entirety of the territory puts having having sex with anything under 15 as Child Rape. 15-18 has some gray areas in which it might be considered statutory rape, which translates to "It won't be automatically prosecuted unless her or the family complains about it". Some states appear with alleged age of consents as low as 13 because there are some indigenous communities in the middle of nowhere where it is customary for girls to get married at that age to just about anyone. Since they are allowed to create their own laws based on "use and costumes" it creates shady situations like this one, where a girl that ran away the day of her arranged wedding, after being sold for approximately 10 000 USD, to a much older man and was apprehended by local authorities. Only to be rescued by federal policemen. I guess there should be cases where situations like this go to the supreme court to see if shit like that, which obviously goes against the individual's bill of rights but is allowed under other constitutional amendments which grant autonomy to indigenous communities, should be allowed. But I guess no one wants to open that can of worms.
> 
> But human rights NGO's (And the general populace) are permanently seething about this. While their apologist cry it's colonialism or some bullshit like that.


i love when spics try to explain it away, because to most americans the whole "what if the 15 year old consents" is a horrifying thing to codify into law. 

having said that, this doesn't jive with the fact that most of these free and soviegn states didnt raise their ages from 12/14 just so the sex tourists in Tijuana and MexiCali don't feel too weird about shoving it in the 5 foot tall girl called chola.

the fact that i don't think i've ever seen you go "yo bro, 15 year olds can consent dude" shows you clearly know its wrong. 


NicoFountaine said:


> If you go to Oaxaca/Guerrero/Michoacán and give their parents about 10k and promise to marry her to the Gunt she might.


it would be a good match, the girls down there are usually ethan ralph sized by the time they hit 21.


----------



## pogoroooo (Jul 4, 2022)

Juro por dios y mi mamacita santa que si descubro que este gordo pendejo retrasado se muda cerca de donde vivo, voy a ir y le voy a partir su PUTA madre. La madriza que le dio Dan no va a ser NADA en comparacion. Recuerden este post pinches aylogos.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jul 4, 2022)

pogoroooo said:


> Juro por dios y mi mamacita santa que si descubro que este gordo pendejo retrasado se muda cerca de donde vivo, voy a ir y le voy a partir su PUTA madre. La madriza que le dio Dan no va a ser NADA en comparacion. Recuerden este post pinches aylogos.


Calma carnal.


----------



## Konstantin Romanov (Jul 4, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i love when spics try to explain it away, because to most americans the whole "what if the 15 year old consents" is a horrifying thing to codify into law.


15? That's disgusting. 16 is the correct number and not a second sooner.
Americans read their own laws challenge [IMPOSSIBLE]
To be clear the laws are generally written that way so judges can apply common sense and not punish an edge case 17-18 relationship, but still have the force of law to apply to abuse when it occurs.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 4, 2022)

pogoroooo said:


> Juro por dios y mi mamacita santa que si descubro que este gordo pendejo retrasado se muda cerca de donde vivo, voy a ir y le voy a partir su PUTA madre. La madriza que le dio Dan no va a ser NADA en comparacion. Recuerden este post pinches aylogos.


Este bebé riendo te desea lo mejor en tus esfuerzos de caza de cerdos.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jul 4, 2022)

Konstantin Romanov said:


> 15? That's disgusting. 16 is the correct number and not a second sooner.
> Americans read their own laws challenge [IMPOSSIBLE]
> To be clear the laws are generally written that way so judges can apply common sense and not punish* an edge case 17-18 relationship,* but still have the force of law to apply to abuse when it occurs.


again, the fact that you don't write 15/20 but 17-18 shows you clearly know its wrong.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Jul 4, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> If you go to Oaxaca/Guerrero/Michoacán and give their parents about 10k and promise to marry her to the Gunt she might.


I'd like to imagine that if Ralph tried that the parents would scam him out of his money, continuing the felted storyline.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 4, 2022)

¡¿POR QUÉ NO TE MUERES MR. MEDIOCRE?!


----------



## Konstantin Romanov (Jul 4, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> again, the fact that you don't write 15/20 but 17-18 shows you clearly know its wrong.


YES you stupid fucking nigger that's why it's designed for DISCRETIONARY PROSECUTION.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jul 4, 2022)

Remember that "chinga" means a phone number, because it sounds like a ringing phone!

If you want to ask someone for their number, just say ¿_chinga tu?_


----------



## Rogal Dorn (Jul 4, 2022)

It's been awhile since I've seen a good Cartel video.  This should be entertaining.  They'll torture that fat fuck to death just because he's a genetic abomination.  He doesn't even have to holler at anyone.  They'll do it for free.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jul 4, 2022)

¡Hola, El Gunto!


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 4, 2022)

If the Ralphamale goes to Mexico, he will be ABSOLUTELY TOWERING over the natives!


----------



## Incorrect Password (Jul 4, 2022)

Ralphamale in mexico? You think he'd be able to fight a chupacabra?


----------



## DankSmoker (Jul 4, 2022)

I don't think he's fooling anyone into believing his whole life has been an Andy Kaufmann tier LARP.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jul 4, 2022)

Incorrect Password said:


> Ralphamale in mexico? You think he'd be able to fight a chupacabra?


He has a date with chupamierda.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jul 4, 2022)

Incorrect Password said:


> Ralphamale in mexico? You think he'd be able to fight a chupacabra?


He is the fupacabra


----------



## HarrySachz (Jul 4, 2022)

If you go to any South American country you should:

Find the tallest and meanest guy around and hit him in the nose it shows dominance and it's a deeply respected tradition. 
Treat any girl/woman as badlya as you can in public, it shows that youre an alpha. 
Make sure to show that you are an rich american and got lot's of dollars in your person all the time.
Be obnoxious to every person serving you.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## NoonmanR (Jul 4, 2022)

"The shit of Mexican women is more savory than Vicker's Mare. Nothing but five star scat days."
Thanks Ethan! Keep it coming this shit is helping my spanish immensely for when i need to dodge to meh-he-coh.

Oh, and when you're in mexico be sure to call every mexican you see monkeys in english. Repeatedly. And be sure to film it too, that works wonders with the people there, just ask a person going by the name Alextime.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 5, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> "The shit of Mexican women is more savory than Vicker's Mare. Nothing but five star scat days."


It was "...more savory than mare's or Vickers' ".


----------



## Execute All Boomers (Jul 5, 2022)

Of course the ralphamale doesn't get if you are an American citizen the age of consent is 16 no matter what the local laws say... How you think they nab the sex tourists that fuck kids in SE Asia in the US?


----------



## HarrySachz (Jul 5, 2022)

NoonmanR said:


> "The shit of Mexican women is more savory than Vicker's Mare. Nothing but five star scat days."
> Thanks Ethan! Keep it coming this shit is helping my spanish immensely for when i need to dodge to meh-he-coh.
> 
> Oh, and when you're in mexico be sure to call every mexican you see monkeys in english. Repeatedly. And be sure to film it too, that works wonders with the people there, just ask a person going by the name Alextime.


Alextime.. He's still alive? Would be a fun KillStream crossover from inside the jail.


----------

